# tear stain :)



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm so sure there are several posts about this, but I cannot find them. 

What do you use? Recommend? Dislike?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

MalshiChase said:


> I'm so sure there are several posts about this, but I cannot find them.
> 
> What do you use? Recommend? Dislike?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, I've been using Spa Lavish facial scrup on Aolani since I got him. he had tear stains when he was teething and then again last fall but he's clearing up now. I think he has tendencies to tear in the fall so whatever I do may still not prevent them from occoruing, but we'll see what happens this fall. Last fall he got sick so maybe that had something to do with it. Also, food has a lot to do with why they may tear. If they are allergic to grains or chicken and you are feeding them food with those ingredients in them then they will tear and possible bacteria will grow causing the staining. Hope this helps. Yes, there are lots of posts on this subject, but it is all trial and error for each pup. Good luck!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If you look toward the top of Spoiled Maltese, you will see a black bar with different links. Click on the one that says 'Search', and you can type in "tearstain" and a bunch of posts and/or topics will come up regarding tearstains. You can filter it to only show threads (the topic), or you can filter it to show every post that talks about tearstaining.

Spa Lavish Facial Scrub is a wonderful product. It does not remove tearstains, it is a facial wash that you can use daily or every few days to help keep the face clean so bacteria doesn't grow. It does lighten any staining ever-so-slightly.

Until your pup is over 1 year old, the best thing you can do is try and keep his face clean and as dry as possible. If he does not naturally grow out of tearstaining by his 1st birthday (teething is a big cause of tearstaining), you can try a few different things. Tylan or Tetracycline can be given by your vet for 10 days to see if it stops the staining. They are antibiotics that will fight bacteria if it is indeed bacteria that is causing the staining. This only helps some dogs. If it works, the new hair will grow out white (you will have to wait for the stained hair to grow out to be cut). Feeding a grain-free diet is usually something most people do, since many dogs are allergic to grains. I do not think my dogs are allergic to anything, but I choose to feed a grain-free diet anyway. Some dogs are allergic to chicken so that is something to wonder about, although many do fine on chicken. Blocked tear ducts are another possibility. You will usually need to see a dog opthamologist to get an idea if they might have blocked tear ducts. They can be flushed out to see if that helps, or they could have an odd eye shape that causes tears to flow over their lids rather than drain properly.

Just wait it out for now, and after he turns one, if you don't see a significant improvement in staining, you can consider a few different courses of action. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

*tear staining-consider this*



MalshiChase said:


> I'm so sure there are several posts about this, but I cannot find them.
> 
> What do you use? Recommend? Dislike?
> 
> ...


Well after struggling I finally took Chantilly Lace to a specialist, a Veterinary Ophthalmologists, best money ever spent! The only thing I have to say is poor baby! I have bought every product known to man to fight the tear stain, have taken her several times to Doctor, given her antibiotics even though no infection present. Wash her face everyday and still fighting stain! 
I took Chantilly Lace , she will be three in October, to Dr on April 21, 2011. They checked and flushed all her tear ducks and drainage duck in each corner of eye. Of course checked her eyes for moisture and it was 22% slightly high but like the Dr. said better than to dry! The amazing part of everything she discovered was Chantilly had several hairs growing in the upper and lover lids and a one or two in the corner, amazing! Can you imagine how much wetness you would have not to mention irritation from this along! I get one little hair in my eye and go nuts, my eyes swells shut! I felt so bad for my baby. Its not something I could see without magnification. These were plucked, Dr said never cut with a scissor, they would come back course! The amazing part is the eye wettness is dry for now! Wow is all I have to say!!! i will keep you posted on what happens now. I am so pleased. It is amazing when your not flighting the wetness alone. Just so you know they wrapped her up tight in a blanket while the assistant help the doctor. They did all this while she was a wake. She did not put up much of a fight! She was so good. This is something I will not be able to do myself. So I will have to take her in for routine checkups to remove hairs growing in lids. I am hoping I can get her to give me a better price for routine plucking which will have to done every 4-8 weeks, yet to be determined. I don't know if all hairs will continue to grow after plucking or not. Maybe they won't come back after a while, I can only hope. Hope this might help someone else, at lease consider taking your baby to the specialist to just make sure you have no underlying conditions


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I use a combination of things and Lola has had a clean face for quite a while now. I used to have to wash her face twice a day to keep it decently clean, but now it is washed mainly for food stains 

She gets yogurt and dried buttermilk every day. Once I stopped the buttermilk and her stains got much worse. That eventually cleared after a short course of antibiotics. Home cooking has made the final difference though. I don't give her any store bought treats anymore except for pure dried liver and the occasional sweet potato chew. 

Make sure you keep the eyes clean and hair free. That can be hard, but essential. I use spa lavish as a facial wash occasionally now. 

They are all different, hopefully you will find what works for you  :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i use spa lavish every second day as it dries the hair out ,
also 1 teaspoon of cider vinegar to a litre of drinking water ..
and corn starch used as a cover up when needed.
you name it i have tried it on suga .


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I recently saw a product/products advertised on Silverbrook Maltese with some remarkable before and after pictures. They're supposed to be all natural and fragrance free, may be worth researching. 
Good luck


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

What is dry buttermilk? How much, how often and where to you buy it?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Regular grocery store dried buttermilk. It is easy to get. I give around a 1/2 to a whole tsp.  she likes it and is happy for me to give on it's own, or in something.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, the dried buttermilk is found in a regular grocery store in the baking section. Keep in mind it MUST be refrigerated after opened. In my opinion if you want to try any form of Probiotics you should just purchase something like Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes & Probiotics. The large bottle lasts one full year for both of my Maltese. You just mix it in their food at each meal. I tried the buttermilk in the past as well as plain yogurt and it did absolutely nothing.


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

I usually let Bambi and Bingo drink bottled water. I heard that some minerals in tap water can cause tear staining. If the face hair is getting in the eyes, a good clean trim would do the trick.

If you puppy is teething then it's normail You might wanna wipe the stains twice everyday so that the hair would stay white.Usually I can get most of the tearing off by resting a very moist cloth on the stain to loosen making them soft and then wiping it away daily You could also tie the hair with a neat bow.

If the staining is excessive you could consult your vet about it  Good luck!


----------



## Hokeydays (Jul 11, 2011)

My puppy had tear stains at 11 weeks. Her
Parents had really bad stains. Since 11 weeks 
I have done all 3 of these, and no more tear
Stains,
1. Angel eyes powder, just about 1/8 teaspoon
Sprinkled on food. 
2. Bottled/filtered water.
3. Use a nose trimmer to keep the hair from
Getting in her eyes. 

Best of luck.


----------

